# $250 in Cabellas Gift Certificates



## IBM3000 (Dec 28, 2006)

So, like the title say, I have $250 in gift certificates and I am thinking about getting another hand gun. 

What is a decent semi-auto .40 to be used as self defense for around $300?

TIA


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Taurus*

The Taurus Millennium. Heck of a pistol for the price. I saw a used one at Cabela's a couple months ago, for $250, and did not buy it on the spot. Went back the next day and it was gone. I'm kickin' myself. I think their price for new ones is around $350.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, just so U will know - ALL the handguns always cost around $50-$100 higher at these types of stores (Cabalas, Gander Mountain, Bass Pro Shop, etc). But, if U can get 1 - the Stoeger Cougar in either 9mm or 40 cal would be a good deal. U can buy them for just over $300 at gun shows. Not sure how much they will cost there. The Cougar was originally made by Beretta for years, and now Beretta sold the machinery to make the gun to a subsidiary - Stoeger. Its the same gun - just has a different name on the slide now.

Be aware that if price is a concern, U'd be better off buying a 9mm.

One, it doesn't sound like you know too much about pistols, so I am assuming you don't shoot very often. If that is the case, a 9mm will be much more manageable. Don't listen to the "know it alls" who say "ya gotta get a 40 cal, and anything else sucks." If U dig thru past messages here, U will see some threads covering the ballistic arguments. And, shot placement is what counts, no matter what caliber U have. I personally have all 9mm pistols.

Two, if U are on a budget for a gun, you will probably be on a budget for ammo. 9mm ammo is cheaper (if U have an Academy Sports chain store in your area - 9mm to shoot at the range is VERY cheap).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just remember too - U get what you pay for. The higher the price, generally the better quality the gun.... There are some diamonds in the rough - but they can sometimes be few and far between.

The Stoeger Cougar is the cheapest fullsize gun I'd buy for self defense.


----------



## IBM3000 (Dec 28, 2006)

Actually, this is not my first gun. I am former Military, so I am not new to guns by any stretch of the imagination. I have just been out of the gun scene for over 6 years now and came here first to seek knowledge. 

I am looking into the previous mentioned guns, thanks for the input.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IBM3000 said:


> Actually, this is not my first gun. I am former Military, so I am not new to guns by any stretch of the imagination. I have just been out of the gun scene for over 6 years now and came here first to seek knowledge.
> 
> I am looking into the previous mentioned guns, thanks for the input.


Ok, sorry - remember, we didn't have all of your background info :smt083

And, lately we've had a lot of new people come to ask for advice that are new to guns...

The Stoeger is close enough to the Berretta version that U could probably order a "D" spring for Beretta92's/Cougars, and it would lower the DA pull on the gun.

I already have 6 polymer handguns - but if I didn't, my next gun would be the FNP 9mm. They make it with a black slide, but I really like the 2-tone look of the stainless slide. At a gun show, U can find it in the low $400 range. I saw one Tue at Bass Pro shop for $479 or so (about $50-$60 more)...

But, the trigger on the guns are sweet (I tried one at a gun show a while back). And on all the gun forum sites, I have yet to read a neg comment about them.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Based on my Taurus Millenium Pro .45 I would second the endorsement for a Taurus Millenium Pro in .40 S&W if you're looking for a compact carry model.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't know your current financial situation(Christmas kicked my wallet's ass, that's for sure) but I'd look on the used market to get the most value and invest your gift cards in ammunition/reloading supplies and pistol accessories. Can't go wrong with a used P-series Ruger or a 3rd Generation Smith & Wesson. If you look around at the used stuff, I'm sure you'll find something in your price range that meets your criteria.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Take a gander at a CZ75b..IMO the best bet in a new handgun on todays market..Less than $400 in most stores and you get an all steel gun that shoots like it was a target pistol..9mm is the choice model but there is a 40 also if needed..


----------



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

The Cougar just got a very good write-up in one of the gun mags. I think it was G&A but can't remember at this time.


Shipwreck said:


> Just remember too - U get what you pay for. The higher the price, generally the better quality the gun.... There are some diamonds in the rough - but they can sometimes be few and far between.
> 
> The Stoeger Cougar is the cheapest fullsize gun I'd buy for self defense.


----------



## IBM3000 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I just went ahead and put up the money and bought a Glock .40 Model 23. I have a 2 friends with them and have enjoyed shooting thiers, so i knew for a fact that I was already comfortable with it. Like I have read, it is personal preference, you must like the gun you are shooting and the Glock fits me well. I looked at the Stoeger Couger(very nice gun!!!) and it was a bit heavy IMO to carry. The Taurus Millenium Pro was nice, but too small.

Here is a crummy pic I took with my phone. Thanks for the input!


----------

